# 2   2015

## kseni1

,      *11*-*2*-*06*/*0733*@ ** *23*.*11*.*2015 ,       ,       , .. *

----------


## mvf

> , ..


" "  "" -   .     -   (-- -   ).

----------

:

    30.10.2015 N -7-11/485@ "       ,         " (    25.11.2015 N 39848)

 4.4 ()
 ... ** ...    ...  //
(    , .. -

 4.11     -   ()
 ... ** ...    ...  //

 ,      ,    .                  .

    11-2-06/0733@.             2-.           "   "  "  ".   ,   ,     .

                   ,   .

     .             ,     000000000000

----------


## YUM

> ,      *11*-*2*-*06*/*0733*@ ** *23*.*11*.*2015 ,       ,       , .. *


. 
 .
     . 



> .
> 
>        .         .        .
> 
> 3.      
> 
>  . 24        :
> 
>   .            2-2-;
> ...


: 



> ,        .


,      . 
, ,      "  "     .
, ,  -  ,       ,
 "    ".
        - .






> -
>   33  11.11.99 .	       
> ...
> 
> . 1.1  : ...        -           . 
> 
> 
> ..

----------


## mvf

**, ,     .             (  643) -   .
     ,  ,          ?

----------

,    .      .    ""         .                .

  ,    :
https://service.nalog.ru/inn.do
   ,

----------


## YUM

> " "  "" -   .     -   (-- -   ).


   .      ,   ,   ,  .
(, ... -)

----------


## mvf

> https://service.nalog.ru/inn.do


.     100% .  ~97.                 .

----------


## YUM

> .


*,*  ,    ?    ?   ?



> ,


 ""  ,  ,

----------


## mvf

> .      ,   ,   ,  .
> (, ... -)


     ?

----------


## Listrat

,     .         ,   20       .

----------

*YUM*,    ,        ,              ...     ...   -        ,       ...

----------

:Big Grin:  
  ,        ,      .   500     (    ).     ,  500       .   .

   ,      ,    ,

----------


## mvf

> 


    ?    .  ,        -     .

----------

> 


 ?        "         ,         ." 

  ,   ,    .       .  ,    ,   2007 .    ,     ( ,      .    )
       2-?!      ?! 
 ,   2007       ?!  8 ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


 .




> 


.     :



> .     100% .  ~97

----------

.  .

    !

----------


## YUM

> ?


 -        .  ""  
     .    ,  ,     2  .
  .   . 



> 3.             00, 90, 93, 94, 95, 96, 97, 98    
> .


     -  .    - 98   ?

----------

> 000000000000


  ? 
  ,    "",   ,       :Frown:

----------

.    ,              13.7   .

----------


## mvf

> ?


.

----------

000000000000  ,       ,       .     .  .

----------


## YUM

> ,   2007       ?!  8 ?


  "",         .



> .. ,    ...


  "".  ""   ,   ,    . ,   
   ,        .
           ,   
.    ,            
 . - 300  . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
 :EEK!: 
    ,    ... .    ...
,       .     "",     
          ,   .
, ,  ,       " "     .
 ,    ...

----------

> , ,  ,       " "     .


,    ?  :Wow:

----------

,         ,                  :Smilie:

----------

**,  .   ,               .       ,  ,      .

----------

** ,    ...   ...

----------

> ..


  ?   ?  :Wow:            ..

----------

** , 
https://service.nalog.ru/inn.do

----------


## mvf

> ,         ,


   17.12.15 N -4-11/22148@.

----------

*mvf*, ...    ...        ,         ...

,        )

----------


## mvf

> -        .  ""


,        .    .

----------


## YUM

> .


   . :yes: 



> ,         ...


   .                  .
        .  -         .     , ...
       ( 3, 4   )     
" "      .
       ,   -    .

----------

> ( 3, 4   )


       ?

----------

> .                  .


     ,   ?     ?
       78 ,   ,    271, 519,541,470   :Wink:

----------

**,     .

----------


## mvf

*YUM*   -   . ))

----------

...        ,   (, , )  . ,             ,                  .

----------

> :
> 
>     30.10.2015 N -7-11/485@ "       ,         " (    25.11.2015 N 39848)
> 
>  4.4 ()
>  ... ** ...    ...  //
> (    , .. -
> 
>  4.11     -   ()
> ...


    -  - !        12    ...

----------

**,   ,      


> ,             -  :
> 1.              ( )  643.
> 2.                (        ,   0000000000, 1234567890  ..).
> 3.             00, 90, 93, 94, 95, 96, 97, 98    .

----------


## mvf

> - 98   ?


 .        "".     01  99 .  ,  -    -  99 -   .

----------

> .     100% .  ~97.                 .


 .

10  - 8 .
    ,     .

----------


## YUM

> ,   ?     ?
>        78 ,   ,    271, 519,541,470


  ,      .



> 29.06.2012 N -7-6/435@ "     , ,      " (    14.08.2012 N 25183)
> VI. ,     
> 
> 16. ,     ,   ,               ,   .
> 17.              ( )  ,   ,  .





> *YUM*   -   . ))


  :Mocking: 
,     -   .

----------

> .
> 
> 10  - 8 .
>     ,     .


    :  20   3.  2      .   - .

----------


## mvf

> ,     .


    /?

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*   -   . ))






> .
> 
> 10  - 8 .
>     ,     .


            ,      .. 
   ,        " ".
..    .       ,     .
 - ?             .

----------


## mvf

> .


 ,    ? )

----------


## YUM

> ,    ? )


,      -  .
  " "    "" .

----------

> - .


  ?

----------


## kiry

> ?


    ?    ?
,    ,   ...        ,   ,    ...

----------

> /?


   . ,      .

     .

   6  (   ),         ,      .  ,             ?

----------


## mvf

> ?    ?


IMHO:           "         ?".        2 .
      - .

----------


## YUM

> .
> 
>    6  (   ),         ,      .  ,             ?


            -   . 
,  ,    .    !!!  
   ,   - .  , " ".
 ,  " "     -   !

----------

> ?


 ,   2, ,       :Smilie:

----------

> ,   2, ,


     1 ?
         ,       ?

----------

> 1 ?
>          ,       ?


, .      :Smilie: .
 , .  -         ,     :yes:

----------

**, ,  ...

----------


## kiry

> 78


   -    -    ? ...



> 


 ,    ,       -   ,     .

----------


## YUM

> -    -    ? ...


       .
 ,       .  ..     -    - .
           152   .

----------


## kiry

> ,      .


    ? " ,     ?"    - ,    ....

----------

...  1-   ...

----------


## mvf

> 152   .


    ?

----------


## kiry

> ...  1-   ...


 ? ,  ,   -.

----------

> , .


,    .         34   5  ,     .  ,   .  ,   .   2  ,     , .  1,         (     ).  2    -...

----------

30  2015 . N -7-11/485@

      "
   " ( 2-)

   -   (  ,  .    -    );

  ,      -.

"   -   (,  ,  ,    ,  ),   , ,      (,  ,  ,   ,  ,   ,   ,   ),       ( -  )."



    ,      ,   ,    ,    .   ?  ,    100 ,   5000?

----------


## mvf

> ?


 .  ? -     ?

----------


## YUM

> ?


.
  ,      . (  )    :
,  ,  ...,   .
  ,       ""       ...
     ?   ? ,       ,    
     . ..  ,       ,      ? 
 ,    ,        .     
      ,    "  ".
    ?   ,      , -    .
,   -       ,   .
,     .     !  
       - , ,      . !!! 
, ,   :            ...
,  - ,      ! 
..      152   "", , , , 
    ,  .
.  ,   ! **   "  "!!! 


.

----------


## mvf

> ,     . (  )    :


    ,  .    ,       .

----------

,  ,    ,      ,    .     -     ,      ,      .   ?

----------

..   ,       .    ?              ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


      .   - http://www.gosuslugi.ru/pgu/fns/findInn/

----------

*mvf*,  :Love:

----------


## kiry

> .


,    - , -",    . ,   ."

----------


## kiry

> 


,     ... ,*mvf*

----------

...

----------

" ".       ,      ,      .
   ,               .       ,      .

----------


## cep

,       ?  ,       .  ,    ""   -       ?      ?    " "?

----------


## mvf

> ,    ""


 :Wow:     ""-?     .

----------

> " "


   ..

----------

> ..


,           ...   )))

----------


## mvf

> ..


.      .

----------

> ,      *11*-*2*-*06*/*0733*@ ** *23*.*11*.*2015 ,       ,       , .. *


   17.12.15 N -4-11_22148@  "  "!!!

----------


## mvf

> "!!!


 -?     **   .

----------

> .      .


 ?       .

----------

> -?     **   .


,      .

----------

** ,   ,

----------


## mvf

> ?       .


 .       ,    - .

----------


## kiry

> 


  - -  .   ?

----------

> 17.12.15 N -4-11_22148@  "  "!!!


   .



> "  ",       www.nalog.ru.


 -      .

----------


## mvf

> ?


  -    23.12.15 N 03-02-08/75666.

----------


## kiry

,     ?         , .. 



> -


     .

----------


## mvf

*kiry*,    .   ,       ,   . )

----------

> .       ,    - .


" " -          ?


      -       .

        -   : "         "
   - .
"", {beep!}

----------


## kiry

.   ?
    -          .
       ,   ,     .       ,  /     -?

----------


## mvf

> " " -          ?


.

----------

> -    23.12.15 N 03-02-08/75666.


      ?      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> ?      ?


 -85 -   ,   .

----------



----------


## kiry

> 


          ?

----------

*kiry*,          ?

----------


## kiry

.

----------

-85       ,              29.06.2012 N -7-6/435@

----------

> 


  ? 



> -85





> 8. ,     ,         ,          :


              ?

----------

** , 



> 207. 
> 1.       (    - )   ,     ...

----------


## mvf

> ?


183   -   .

----------

..                ?

----------


## kiry

,          .  ,     -.     - -     ,     .         -  ,     , ..     ...

----------


## kiry

12-.

----------

** ,     ...    ...

----------

**,         ,                ?

----------

*kiry*,  :         /

----------

> 12-.


.   ,     .

----------


## ann67

-  ,                 ?

----------


## kiry

> kiry,  :         /


...
. 19 :     ...  ,          ... ...




> (    - )   ,     ...


    -    "      "?

----------


## kiry

> ,


,      (),   ( )   (  )

----------


## .

> 


,      ,    19 ?       -         ,        ?    ?  ,          ?

----------


## kiry

"        ,              () ."
 ? 
**  -        183

----------


## .

> "        ,              () ."
>  ?


    -          ?          ?




> -        183


 .        23 ?

----------


## kiry

23   :
"1.       (    - )   ,     ,    ,    ,   ,      ."
..      , ,   /

----------


## .

*kiry*, .   .

----------


## kiry

.   -           ?

----------


## .

.    ,      . -    ,   .    .

----------


## -7

2008   ,      :Big Grin:      ,  ""    .   ..!!!   ,     ,       :Wow:   ,   ,      2000 ))  ? ?     ,   " ", -    .     ,   .    ,     .

----------


## V

> " ".       ,      ,      .
>    ,               .       ,      .


 !!!

----------


## cep

> ""-?     .


, .     -   .      ,      .     ,        .     .

----------

, !   ,  ,    ....     ?

----------


## mvf

> -   .


  -    .       , .

----------


## Girine

.    ,      .      20     (     ),         (     ).   -3     ,     ,      . ,      ,        - ,         :Smilie: . 
       ,       .   .....

----------

> ,


  ,  1        :Wink:    ,

----------

**,  ?

----------

> **,  ?


 ,  :Stick Out Tongue:     ,       - - ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dinchik

> ,  1


    ,  ,          ,     ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,  ,          ,     ?


    ,         ?
-         :Smilie:

----------


## Kotka

> 17.12.15 N -4-11/22148@.


 " ,   ** ,          2-.            "  ",       www.nalog.ru."
?
           (,     -    )      ,   .
       (       ),     ,      , ..   .           ,     .
     , ..      (  )
   ,       ,         ,   .         .    ,     . 
-   12     .
       ,   ,   .

----------

> , !   ,  ,    ....     ?


  .
    .     .     ?

----------


## Lucie_K

> .     .     ?


  ,     .            "  ",
 -        2015 ., :

_           ,             -  :
1.        ( )  643._

----------


## Dinchik

> -


      ,        ?  :Wow:

----------


## Fraxine

-     2- ,        .    -,  ,     ,   ,   .      ,         .
      ,     .
,   ,                .

----------

> ,        ?


 ,      ? .
        .       10 .           .    .          :Girl Dance:

----------


## kiry

, ..     -      ?
   2 -1-    , 2- -    ,  "     "-   ?   . 126  - ,     .

----------

*kiry*,  :

  , - !

----------


## GSokolov

> 2 -1-    , 2- -    ,  "     "-   ?


     ,      . ,    ,  12      .

----------

> ,    ,  12      .


         ?

----------


## kiry

> ,    ,  12      .


http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/437...utm_term=obzor

----------


## kiry

> .


 ? 200 .    .      (-)-   2  2015 .

----------


## Kotka

> ?


   12

----------


## kiry

> 12


  ,    ...
     ""     25 .    . 230 ?  10 .

----------


## Kotka

> ,    ...
>      ""     25 .    . 230 ?  10 .


 ,      .        ,        ,      "     "  ",       www.nalog.ru"
   ,  "         "

----------


## kiry

> , - !


  -  1 .   1-  -   1  180, 2--   -  181 ...-  ?

----------


## kiry

> ,      .


,  ,           , -   ...

----------

> 12


       ?

----------


## Kotka

30.10.2015 N -7-11/485@ 
 IV: *"  "   "     -  ,            .         ."*
 , ,     (((

----------

> ,    ...
>      ""     25 .    . 230 ?  10 .


.
   02.05.2015 N 113-

----------


## kiry



----------


## kiry

-   25 -    .      " "      500   ?  ,     -  200 .

----------


## Kotka

27.02.2001.  - 6-12/169@           *              ,         -        ()    .*



> 


? 

               ,     ,         ,      .

----------


## kiry

> ?


  #140,145

----------


## kiry

> ,     ,         ,      .


 ?

----------


## Kotka

:yes:

----------


## Kotka

.

----------

> **,  .   ,               .       ,  ,      .


  .    ,   ,   , ,         , 2  .

----------


## .

> .    ,   ,   , ,


        . ,    .     ,    ...

----------

,   -.    



> 19   
>     . 
> 
>  8  2015 .       ( 2-),   ,       ,      30.10.2015 N -7-11/485@.
>             ( )  ,          .
>  126.1               ,   .
>       ,            "  ",       www.nalog.ru.
> 	 ,      ,        ,     
>        : ... ,  ,  ,   ,             .
>               .

----------


## kiry

" 126.1               ,   ."
 ,    :



> " "      500   ?  ,     -  200 .





> .


**,   ,

----------

,  
          .doc
        .doc
  2-.doc

----------

500   
           , 

    1

----------


## kiry

**, !

----------

> ,  
>           .doc
>         .doc
>   2-.doc


    ,     ?

----------


## PolinaSuskind

. 
,       .

 ,   , ,  -     .
   (  )    .

----------

-  
         , ,   
/        , 
      -       .

----------


## kiry

> , ,  
> /        ,


       ....

----------


## .

> , ,   
> /        ,


        .

----------

> .


    ,         ,       ,     .

----------


## mvf

> kiry,  :
>   , - !


   - !

----------

> - !


 !  ,   - ?  :I Am So Happy:

----------


## kiry

**,   ...
" :
  , - !"
   ....

----------


## mvf

- : _        ""( )     _ .

----------

!

----------


## ˸

> - :         ""( )      .


  :Redface:          (     - )           ,  ???

----------


## .

*˸*,       - -    .     ?  :Frown:  
         -

----------


## ˸

> 


   ...

----------


## ann67

> - : _        ""( )     _ .


   :       ,      .          .  -     01                   -  . 
    =)

----------


## Alexey_tob

.  200   1          .    1000   ....    - ,  .

----------


## CaT-CaT

,    ,    ".."   2-?    ?

----------

> ,    ,    ".."   2-?    ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=560141

----------


## CaT-CaT

, !
  ....

----------

,                

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/437589/

----------


## 7272

> " ".       ,      ,      .


   ,  .

----------


## 7272

> .   - http://www.gosuslugi.ru/pgu/fns/findInn/


   ,      .

----------


## 7272

,   .

----------


## CaT-CaT

> ,                
> 
> http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/437589/


   -  ,     9  2015 . N -4-1/21600@

----------

2-    19.     , ..     .   . "  "      (  ),          .      ,     ,               ,           .   ....       ))))

----------


## 83

,    ,  ,   1     " :   XML 2-  "
,       ?          ,

----------


## GSokolov

.   ,   __          .

----------


## 7272

,

----------


## GSokolov

,      ,     ,     .

----------


## 777

.  (  )   29 .  2015    .    2016    .
      . :Abuse:

----------

,             .   ""     :Smilie: ))

----------


## 7272

.

----------

> ,    ,  ,   1     " :   XML 2-  "
> ,       ?          ,


 14    5.03,  15   5.04

     .

----------


## 83

> .


   , ...

----------

> , ...


    30.10.2015 N -7-11/485@   08/12/15.    ?

----------


## Afrikan

,    ,  ...    :
   " "   ,  ,           .   -   ""   .

----------


## ann67

> ,  .


      -    "  "  -         .  35       ,    -      .

----------

> 


  ,

----------


## ann67

:Big Grin:

----------


## Knopy

-,   1  2016          ?       .. (   ): 
     ();
,   ;
   ().
      ...

----------


## Has

http://www.pfrf.ru/info/order/proekti_aktov~2825/



( )

(  **       )

----------


## kiry

> ().


(     )

----------


## 41

> *YUM*,    ,        ,              ...     ...   -        ,       ...



-   .           (   ,  ,    -    ,  ,               ,      ,            ).   -   ? ?-

----------


## 7272

> "  "  -         .  35       ,


      .

----------


## 7272

> 


      ,      .       .

----------


## geniy

> .    ,              13.7   .


...    ... ,  ?      ...

----------


## Dinchik

> ...    ...


 :Smilie:     . ..      ?

----------


## GSokolov

> .    .


   13,7           . :Smilie:  ,   ,   ,     .      ,  .

----------


## katrom

,    :
     2- (6)  ,      ,     643???

----------

! , ,      ?    1 -  ?          ,  , !

----------

> ?


   .     -    -      -   ,        ,

----------

> ! , ,      ?    1 -  ?          ,  , !


   1.     -  -  2   . . .    .           -      .    .

----------


## kiry

> 


      .  



> 2- (6)  ,      ,     643???


2-    ,   .   6-    .

----------

> 1.     -  -  2   . . .    .           -      .    .


  !

----------

. . :
    2016   ,      2-  2015 ,      ?

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## kiry

> 2016   ,      2-  2015 ,      ?


 ,      2-

----------


## Kotka

.   :
"   *            2- * .
    2  230               ,            , ,                     1  ,     .
       2015       30.10.2015  -7-11/485@        ,          (  ).
 IV    2     -   ,            -  ,            . *        .*
       ,        ,                   -         -  ,                 ( )  643.
*                  .      .        (    - )   -    .*"

----------

